# Alternanthera reineckii var. rosefolia



## TorontoPlantMan

I was wondering if any of you guys are keeping this plant & if so what the "going rate" is for this plant? Ex. If someone were to sell this plant per stem what would you charge per stem?


----------



## Scotmando

I sold this plant, Alternanthera reineckii var. rosefolia, at the London auction this past spring & it went for $8 for one healthy & bushy stem.

Check out the Auction & Show Thread

I grow Alternanthera reineckii var. rosefolia, without cO2 in high light and it do really well.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Wow really ! $8 per stem? Awesome. Do you know approx. how big that stem would have been in inches roughly?


----------



## Scotmando

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Wow really ! $8 per stem? Awesome. Do you know approx. how big that stem would have been in inches roughly?


Well, it was quite bushy & compact. About 5" or 12.5 cm tall, but it had a lot of offshoots.

Are you growing it as well?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Yes, I've kept it for quite awhile now. Grow's quite well for me, I have some really tall stems too 12"+

Do you have any advice for me? I find with my plants it only grows dense/compact when in a group of stems. When Individual I find it spreads out much more.


----------



## Scotmando

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Yes, I've kept it for quite awhile now. Grow's quite well for me, I have some really tall stems too 12"+
> 
> Do you have any advice for me? I find with my plants it only grows dense/compact when in a group of stems. When Individual I find it spreads out much more.


More light makes em grow more compact. 
Pinch the tips to promote side shoots and let the tips float at the surface till they get roots. I fertilize a little too.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

The main tank in which I grow them in is dirted so I try not to do any liquid or dry ferts since there is already tons but in my 10 Gallon I do liquid and dry ferts since it's not dirted. I'll so some cutting tomorrow and see how the plants respond. & really I should let the cuttings float? I usually cut the plant where roots are shooting off from the stem and then replant it there, or is that no good?


----------



## default

I personally wouldn't expect too much. These are easy to come by and depending on your luck you might not even bring in a toonie a stem.
I see these on sale in tropica pots that are sometimes under $10 and those measure 8-10" tall with around 8 stems in the pot.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

default said:


> I personally wouldn't expect too much. These are easy to come by and depending on your luck you might not even bring in a toonie a stem.
> I see these on sale in tropica pots that are sometimes under $10 and those measure 8-10" tall with around 8 stems in the pot.


What you seen on sale in tropica pots are grown emerged which is why they're so cheap and you get many per pot. I'm not expecting to get much I'm just asking what the going rate is so I don't price mine too low or too high when I try to sell them.


----------



## default

TorontoPlantMan said:


> What you seen on sale in tropica pots are grown emerged which is why they're so cheap and you get many per pot. I'm not expecting to get much I'm just asking what the going rate is so I don't price mine too low or too high when I try to sell them.


Oh I'm aware of them being emerse grown.
But you understand tropica is like the Mercedes of plant suppliers.
I grow my plants with high light and high co2 with extra fertilizers and they turn out good, but if I was to compared them in price with tropica 'emersed' plants they'd still be worth a lot more.
I pointed tropica out so you can base your price on that.
Like I used to sell common plants like crypts and stems for about half the price of store value (10 plants for $5) and even then they were difficult to sell.
You should check out the plant sales threads and get an idea of what other members usually do. Prices are 'usually' lower than stores on this site unless they are very rare or hard to come by.
However you might be able to get $8 at an auction for a nice stem, but I've also heard large Anubias going for $5 or less


----------



## Sameer

I would charge $2 for a stem. Alternanthera reineckii is very common and from retail you can get it for under $1 a stem. Since this is var. rosefolia is should be worth a dollar more. Also, there are just not alot of people on gtaa that are into high tech plants. Location and travel times play a big role.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Sameer said:


> I would charge $2 for a stem. Alternanthera reineckii is very common and from retail you can get it for under $1 a stem. Since this is var. rosefolia is should be worth a dollar more. Also, there are just not alot of people on gtaa that are into high tech plants. Location and travel times play a big role.


I'm a bit confused with your statement, "It's very common" but then you also say "not alot of people on gtaa are into high tech plants", so those two statements kinda contradict each other?

Also, I definitely wouldn't consider this a high tech plant, I'd say more of a medium tech plant. As long as the right nutrients are present in the substrate this plant will do amazing, I've never had to use CO2 to grow this plant.

But thank you for your input, Greatly appreciated


----------



## Sameer

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I'm a bit confused with your statement, "It's very common" but then you also say "not alot of people on gtaa are into high tech plants", so those two statements kinda contradict each other?
> 
> Also, I definitely wouldn't consider this a high tech plant, I'd say more of a medium tech plant. As long as the right nutrients are present in the substrate this plant will do amazing, I've never had to use CO2 to grow this plant.
> 
> But thank you for your input, Greatly appreciated


Very common meaning its readily avail. at lfs and many people have it. Since its a red plant, it seems like a high requiring plant, atleast to make it thrive, you need a high tech setup. There are not alot of people with those setups, atleast on gtaa. You mentioned its a moderate demanding/tech plant so I think it will go for the same price. The thing is this, if its a high tech plant and rare, you can sell it for alot more. Because the people who are high tech, have spent alot on their system. They shop alot so they know the prices for plants. They are committed enough to spend alot if they really want it. The plant you have looks very very similar to the normal variant, thats why I priced it low. If it was the mini or dwarf variant, you could easily price it $8 to $15.

Ive spent alot on plants. In about 3 to 4 months Ive bought around $200 to $300 worth of plants. And I dont mean like bushes, I mean single stems. Ive bought many plants worth $12 a short, tiny stem. A few of the plants Ive bought dont even have pics on the net. As in if you google search the plants, theres hardly ne info or pics on them. Thats how far I went buying plants I wanted.

Now if its an easy plant to keep, prices need to be low. Why? Because people new to the hobby dont want to spend much on plants. Its exactly like buying fish, they want the 25c feeder fish. Theres no way they will buy a stem worth $8 to $15. Atleast some will go all out and buy those stems, only to see them melt away slowly in the low light.

I dunno Im all over the place here  Its obviously my view on the matter so not to be taken seriously. Now if you look at Bucephalandra, thats a whole different story. atm they are, The Shizz, in US.


----------



## coldmantis

Sameer said:


> Very common meaning its readily avail. at lfs and many people have it. Since its a red plant, it seems like a high requiring plant, atleast to make it thrive, you need a high tech setup. There are not alot of people with those setups, atleast on gtaa. You mentioned its a moderate demanding/tech plant so I think it will go for the same price. The thing is this, if its a high tech plant and rare, you can sell it for alot more. Because the people who are high tech, have spent alot on their system. They shop alot so they know the prices for plants. They are committed enough to spend alot if they really want it. The plant you have looks very very similar to the normal variant, thats why I priced it low. If it was the mini or dwarf variant, you could easily price it $8 to $15.
> 
> Ive spent alot on plants. In about 3 to 4 months Ive bought around $200 to $300 worth of plants. And I dont mean like bushes, I mean single stems. Ive bought many plants worth $12 a short, tiny stem. A few of the plants Ive bought dont even have pics on the net. As in if you google search the plants, theres hardly ne info or pics on them. Thats how far I went buying plants I wanted.
> 
> Now if its an easy plant to keep, prices need to be low. Why? Because people new to the hobby dont want to spend much on plants. Its exactly like buying fish, they want the 25c feeder fish. Theres no way they will buy a stem worth $8 to $15. Atleast some will go all out and buy those stems, only to see them melt away slowly in the low light.
> 
> I dunno Im all over the place here  Its obviously my view on the matter so not to be taken seriously. Now if you look at Bucephalandra, thats a whole different story. atm they are, The Shizz, in US.


+1 I agree completely with what you wrote


----------



## Reckon

Sameer said:


> I would charge $2 for a stem. Alternanthera reineckii is very common and from retail you can get it for under $1 a stem. Since this is var. rosefolia is should be worth a dollar more. Also, there are just not alot of people on gtaa that are into high tech plants. Location and travel times play a big role.


IMHO. This is about right. Pricing of course is derived from supply and demand and latter of course can be quite subjective. Reineckii Rosefollia is usually easily found in LFS. Rare plants that will need to be imported in and traded via hobbyists tend to be more expensive. Heck, when I sell rare plants here in BC I tell people I don't charge more necessarily because the plant is 'rare', I'm just a hobbyist afterall, but being a practical man, I ask for a few cents more per stem to cover my shipping costs.

However, Reneckii Rosefollia is a colorful, easy to grow, hardy, and bushy plant. It is one of the only red plants that can be grown in a low tech set up (though would of course be healthier and looks better grown in a dosed and CO2 injected tank). These are all factors that can drive the price of stems up a bit. You might even be able to justify a slightly higher price if the plant is already grown submerged and is a large size.

I agree with Sameer, you can also guage how much to sell such a plant by seeing what else is priced in the classifieds. I can think of a few great plants that IMHO are even more colorful and harder to come by (but harder to grow) that could compete at the $2 price range.

All in all, my philosophy is enjoy your plants. Sell your clippings for whatever people will buy it, but remember a difference of $1 or 50c per stem likely really isn't a big deal. Then take that money and reinvest in other plants or in covering your CO2, fert, Hydro costs. But most importantly, enjoy your hobby.


----------



## solarz

Reckon said:


> However, Reneckii Rosefollia is a colorful, easy to grow, hardy, and bushy plant. It is one of the only red plants that can be grown in a low tech set up (though would of course be healthier and looks better grown in a dosed and CO2 injected tank).


This piqued my interest. Does anyone know where I can find some in GTA?


----------



## GAT

big als has them, at least the one in misssissauga.


----------



## Reckon

solarz said:


> This piqued my interest. Does anyone know where I can find some in GTA?


LOL. Perhaps the OP will sell some to you?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

solarz said:


> This piqued my interest. Does anyone know where I can find some in GTA?


I can sell you some if you're interested.



Reckon said:


> IMHO. This is about right. Pricing of course is derived from supply and demand and latter of course can be quite subjective. Reineckii Rosefollia is usually easily found in LFS. Rare plants that will need to be imported in and traded via hobbyists tend to be more expensive. Heck, when I sell rare plants here in BC I tell people I don't charge more necessarily because the plant is 'rare', I'm just a hobbyist afterall, but being a practical man, I ask for a few cents more per stem to cover my shipping costs.
> 
> However, Reneckii Rosefollia is a colorful, easy to grow, hardy, and bushy plant. It is one of the only red plants that can be grown in a low tech set up (though would of course be healthier and looks better grown in a dosed and CO2 injected tank). These are all factors that can drive the price of stems up a bit. You might even be able to justify a slightly higher price if the plant is already grown submerged and is a large size.
> 
> I agree with Sameer, you can also guage how much to sell such a plant by seeing what else is priced in the classifieds. I can think of a few great plants that IMHO are even more colorful and harder to come by (but harder to grow) that could compete at the $2 price range.
> 
> All in all, my philosophy is enjoy your plants. Sell your clippings for whatever people will buy it, but remember a difference of $1 or 50c per stem likely really isn't a big deal. Then take that money and reinvest in other plants or in covering your CO2, fert, Hydro costs. But most importantly, enjoy your hobby.


Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Also...What's the difference between the "Var." version and the regular?


----------



## coldmantis

This is my version var. Scarlet temple. I think I need to clean my filter, its usually blood red/pink too much nitrates....










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Interesting. The version I have is much different, I'm thinking mine is not the Var. version lol


----------



## Scotmando

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Interesting. The version I have is much different, I'm thinking mine is not the Var. version lol


Var. is short for botanical variety & is followed by variety name such as 'Scarlet Temple' or 'roseafolia'

I have Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia', grown in co2.&'under medium light.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Scotmando said:


> Var. is short for botanical variety & is followed by variety name such as 'Scarlet Temple' or 'roseafolia'
> 
> I have Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia', grown in co2.&'under medium light.


Hey Scott, You helped me before with trimming this plant  I'm still not clear on the Var. meaning. What the heck does botanical variety mean?


----------



## Scotmando

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Hey Scott, You helped me before with trimming this plant  I'm still not clear on the Var. meaning. What the heck does botanical variety mean?


Simply, var. is short for variety. Just google it & you'll see.

So really, we should be writing it correctly as Alternanthera reineckii var. 'roseafolia'


----------

